# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  تشريح بورده c5

## salihmob



----------


## mohamed73

شكرا يابوب

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## هيما لورد

مكشوررررررررررررررررر

----------


## aloshe94

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Mlak.h2020

شكرا

----------


## srtawy

tankiiiiis

----------

